# Favorite Corona



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

one last one, and i mean it this time.

favorite regular production (could be discontinued) corona. i know there are more than 10 out there, so i will put 9 and a spot for "other".


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Got started on these and can't let them go. Perhaps it is infatuation or maybe true love, can't tell yet. All I know is that for now, they are my fav.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Voted "Other". For me, it's the Quai D'Orsay corona.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Another great sized cigar, at least for us that don't get much free time to smoke.

I can say that I didn't like the Monte #3 so I know it's out but other than that I like them all!!!!!!! I voted for the Boli but I enjoy a lot of the others at different times. I guess it just depends on what type of flavor I'm looking for at the time.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Of the Coronas listed that I have had (noted I do have quite a bit to go), the Monte #3 in the tubos is certainly a fine stick.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

I Love the RA coronas, but they're gone baby gone.... I see from the poll results I'm not alone

Started looking for a cab a coupl'a months back, and the only cab I could find was a single cab of '81s from an english vendor, priced at a measley $1800. Had to pass on that one. Two yrs ago I could have (should have) bought all I wanted

FWIW, if anybody's got a line on these, I'd LOVE to hear from you,

Gordon


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

RA, sooooooo sorry to see them go


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Of the Coronas listed that I have had (noted I do have quite a bit to go), the Monte #3 in the tubos is certainly a fine stick.


Monte #3's don't come tubed. The Monte Tubos however is a coronas grande size, 42 ring as well, but 6-1/8" long, as opposed to a corona, which is 
5-1/2". Could this be the cigar that you mean?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cazadore said:


> Voted "Other". For me, it's the Quai D'Orsay corona.


i was about to put that on there, but not many people have had them.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cazadore said:


> Voted "Other". For me, it's the Quai D'Orsay corona.


Agreed. That's a fine smoke.


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

I have to vote Monte #3, of course I've only tried about 3 or 4 from this list, so my vote is based on a relatively small sampling of this vitola.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Although I've only had one, thanks to fillys generosity at SoCal, I would have to say RAC. Man was that a GREAT cigar.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

For me, the Boli Corona by far . . . then followed by the R&J Corona, the Punch Corona, then the La Flor De Cano Selectos (a corona sized cigar).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

MoTheMan said:


> then the La Flor De Cano Selectos (a corona sized cigar).


I like those alot to Mo! One of the best machine mades imho. Have you ever checked out this site before? Some good info on the brand.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Have not tried many of the others, but vote for the Monte #3

Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Partagas Coronas from cab


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Love Boli's, but the coronas are not as good as the petits. Le Hoyo Du Roi gets my vote for best.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Love Boli's, but the coronas are not as good as the petits. Le Hoyo Du Roi gets my vote for best.


I really like Hoy du Prince...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Can't believe I'm the only vote for the ERDM! Oh well, more for me!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I really like Hoy du Prince...


I've not been as impressed with them as much as the Du Roi's. To be fair though all of the Du Princes I've smoked were young and the Du Rois had 5 + years on them.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

90s R&J corona...


----------



## lala (Oct 31, 2005)

Iwill take a Monty 3 any day!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Mmmmm Boli.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

RAC gets my vote, hands down.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Boli's for me - Monte's next - Life is Good!!


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

cazadore said:


> Voted "Other". For me, it's the Quai D'Orsay corona.


BING! Me too.


----------

